# This smiley needs to be added. PLZ...



## Seedawakener (Oct 24, 2007)

View attachment ouh SS.org.bmp


Cause I would use it ALL THE TIME... ouh is like the best expression ever. When something is really interesting. Might not be that itneresting to you other guys. But I'd really appreciate it if you could make this smiley the uh:-smiley!


----------



## Stitch (Oct 24, 2007)

I like it, but "OUH" is ©Blexican 2007.


----------



## Seedawakener (Oct 24, 2007)

SINCE WHEN?! I have been using ouh forever... and ever and ever and ever.... I won't think of it as patented to ANYONE...


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 24, 2007)

ouh..?
Just do what I do and host your own "custom" emoticons!


----------



## Seedawakener (Oct 24, 2007)

Anyway... I never say ouh if I dont do that face.... so... uhm, I don't care really. I must be a "blede"... or something.


----------



## Blexican (Nov 21, 2007)

I second this motion. 

OUH!!!!


----------



## Shawn (Nov 24, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


>



I like this one^.


----------



## Shannon (Nov 24, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


>



TROGDOR....THE BURNINATOR!!!!! 
Classic.


----------



## budda (Nov 24, 2007)

i thought trogdor was something us kids knew about.. whe.. 

its all about hosting custom emoticons lol


----------



## 8string (Nov 25, 2007)

I second this motion


----------



## Seedawakener (Nov 25, 2007)

C'mon! make this a reality!


----------

